# burping & reflux



## MaryMarg (Feb 17, 2010)

My 3yo DD starting quietly, but excessively burping about six months ago. Sometimes at meals, sometimes apart from meals, and often 20 or 30 quiet burps at a time. She sometimes says her throat hurts and my other two children had some reflux, untreated. At pedi check up this year, pedi was unconcerned.

She might just be eating rapidly and getting too much gas this way, but I'd like to consider a natural treatment for reflux if that is what she has. Ideas? [Herbal, homeopathy, etc.] Thanks!


----------

